# Erfahrungsbericht/Test Edifier C2



## Sahit (26. März 2010)

*Edifier C2 
A passion for sound?*

*Einleitung*
Lange war ich auf der Suche nach einem gut Klingenden, für einen Schüler  bezahlbaren 2.1 Sound System. Doch das war eine gar nicht so leichte  Aufgabe. Viele Soundsysteme im Bereich bis ca. 60€ hatten alle dieselben  Probleme. Zu kleine Satelliten meist aus Plastik und einen Subwoofer  der einfach nur Bum-Bum macht.  Als mein Blick schließlich auf den lange  unbekannten Hersteller Edifier und das C2 Soundsystem fiel.

*Der Testkandidat: das Edifier C2*

*Die Technischen Daten:* 
•    2.1 Soundsystem mit getrennten Verstärker 
•    Satelliten 2x6W RMS 
•    Subwoofer 18W RMS 
•    Frequenzbereich Satelliten: 110Hz-20kHz 
•    Frequenzbereich Subwoofer: 20Hz-115Hz 
•    Abmessungen: 
•    Verstärker: 72x223x213mm (BxHxT) 
•    Subwoofer: 246x252x271mm (BxHxT) 
•    Satelliten: 90x181x137 mm (BxHxT) 
•    Gewicht: Ca. 9,2 kg 
•    Bass-Treiber: 6,5“ 4 Ω 
•    Mittelton-Treiber: 3“ 4 Ω 
•    Hochton-Treiber: ¾“ 8 Ω


*Verarbeitung:* Das System überzeugt vom Auspacken an. Die  Materialien sind schlicht aber gut verarbeitet. Subwoofer und Satelliten  bestehen aus MDF-Holz und sind mit einfachen schwarzen  Kunststofffurnier beklebt. Der 3“ große Mitteltöner wird von einem  ebenfalls schwarzen Stoffgewebe verdeckt, das fast die gesamte  Vorderseite der Satelliten einnimmt. 
Einzig der von silbernem Plastik umrahmte Hochtöner liegt frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der hinteren Satellitenwand, befindet sich ein Loch für die  Wandaufhängung. Der im Subwoofer verbaute 6,5“ Tieftöner befindet sich  hinter einen schwarzen gut verarbeiteten Metallgitter und arbeitet nach  dem Bassreflex Prinzip. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowohl Subwoofer als auch Satelliten stehen auf dünnen Filzfüßen. Der  getrennte Verstärker besteht vollkommen aus silbernem Plastik. Er kann  bei der Verarbeitung nicht ganz mit dem Rest des Systems mithalten. Die  Knöpfe und der große Lautstärkeregler haben alle etwas Spiel. Allerding  hat der getrennte Verstärker den großen Vorteil das er vollkommen leise  ohne Rauschen arbeite (auch im Ruhezustand). Die Verarbeitung ist, wenn  man den günstigen Preis berücksichtigt,  aber noch vollkommen in  Ordnung.
Die Fernbedienung ist klein bietet aber alle wichtigen Funktionen und  arbeitet selbst auf große Entfernungen noch sehr schön. Besitzt  allerdings sinnloser weise je 2 Knöpfe für lauter und leiser was etwas  verwirrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Funktionen:* Hier hat man durch den getrennten Verstärker sehr  schöne Funktionen. Sowohl über die Fernbedienung  als auch den  Verstärker lassen sich Höhen und Tiefen anheben bzw. absenken. Auf der  Rückseite befinden sich mehrere Anschlüsse: 
-    Line-in Klinke 3,5mm auf 2x Chinch 
-    Speaker-out 3x Chinch für beide Satelliten und Sub
-    AUX 3,5mm Klinke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von AUX auf PC und umgekehrt lässt sich entweder einfach am Verstärker  oder über Fernbedienung umschalten. Zudem befindet sich noch ein 3,5mm  Klinkenanschluss für Kopfhöher auf der Vorderseite des Verstärkers. Auch  hier lassen sich für die KH Höhen und Tiefen einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Klang:*
Soundkarte Asus Xonar DX 
Alle soundverbesserten Funktionen wie EQ wurden deaktiviert 

*Musik:*
Der Klang ist allgemein sehr schön und relativ harmonisch. Nichts wird  übersteuert alles spielt schön präzise. Sehr positiv der Bass, er spielt  alles relativ Knackig ab. Allerdings darf man von den 12W keinen  extremen Tiefgang erwarten. Für Jugenden und Kinderzimmer reicht es  jedoch dicke. Im Mitteltonbereich spielt das System überzeugend, könnte  aber etwas mehr Dynamik vertragen. Der Hochtonbereich klirrt nicht und  ist gut auf das System abgestimmt. Es macht wirklich spaß mit dem System  Musik zu hören. 

*Videos/Spiele:*
Für das eine oder andere Filmchen am PC reicht dieses System dicke aus.  Durch den Subwoofer kommt auch schon mal etwas Kinofeeling  auf. Man  sollte jedoch keine Wunder erwarten. Auch fehlt für den Anschluss am  Fernseher eine digitaler Audioeingang. Bei Spielen macht das System auch  eine gute Figur. Gamer die allerdings hören wollen wenn sich ein Gegner  von hinten Anschleicht sollten dann doch lieber auf ein 5.1 System  setzen. 


*Fazit:*
Das Edifier C2 2.1 System ist zweifelfrei eines der besten 2.1 Systeme  in der Einsteigerklasse. Für einen sehr fairen Marktpreis von ca. 60€  erhält man ein Maximum am Musikgenuss für sein Geld. Made in China muss  halt nicht immer schlecht sein. Das System begeistert vor allem beim  Bass und mit der guten Abstimmung der Satelliten. Beim Edifier C2 trifft  der Markenslogan: „A passion for sound“ vollkommen zu 


*Anmerkungen: *
Das von mir getestet System ist das Edifier C2. Nicht das C2 Plus oder Rev. 2 mit mehr Leistung.
Die Technischen Daten sind von Hersteller so angegeben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2010)

schöner kleiner Testbericht. Vielleicht nochmal hinsichtlich Layout etwas zu überarbeiten (Interpunktion, Überschriften hervorheben) um den Bericht etwas besser lesbar zu machen, aber sonst wirklich in Ordnung.
Das System sieht für diesen Preis an sich sehr vernünftig aus, ich denke mal, dass es den Logitech-Systemen haushoch überlegen ist (schon aufgrund der Holz-Satelliten)
Auf die angegeben technischen Daten würde ich nicht so viel Wert legen, da die 100%ig nicht hinhauen können (20Hz untere Grenzfrequenz für den kleinen Sub sind absolut unmöglich).
Ansonsten gefällt mir noch die Trennung von Amp und Subwoofer, findet man in der Preisklasse wohl auch sonst nicht.
Also, sehr schönes Set was du dir da rausgesucht hast. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus, schöner Testbericht. Nur mit welcher Methode wurde die Grenzfrequenz vom Sub gemessen? Am -40dB-Punkt ?


----------



## Sahit (26. März 2010)

Das sind die Werte die auf der Verpakung stehen also ka wie die gemessen wurden. ^^


----------



## Sahit (19. Juni 2010)

So nochmal komplett überarbeitet hoffe ihr könnt mir noch nen paar tipps geben was ich noch machen kann usw.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2010)

Am besten nochmal komplett überarbeiten.


----------



## Sahit (19. Juni 2010)

Kannst du das auch nochmal etwas genauer sagen ^^
Hab sowas hat noch nicht oft gemacht

Edit.: ist klar das es mit deinen Test nichts mithalten kann dafür fehlt mir 1. Zeit 2. Technisches hindergrundwissen usw..^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Am besten nochmal komplett überarbeiten.



Sorry Devil, aber sone allgemeine Aussage hilft dem Tester überhaupt nicht. Es hat eben nicht jeder die Zeit und Erfahrung und auch den Willen, solche Tests anzufertigen wie wir es machen. Ich sitz zum beispiel jetzt schon drei Tage am Test zu meinen neuen Lautsprechern...also ich bin der Meinung, dass wir hier im Forum über jeden Testbericht froh sein können, dass da nicht immer unsere Qualität rauskommt ist klar und auch nicht weiter schlimm.

@Sahit:

Der Text ist inhaltlich völlig in Ordnung, es ist ja klar, dass du das System mit ganz anderen Ohren hörst als jemand, der ne 2000€-Anlage zuhause stehen hat. Deshalb seh ich da überhaupt keinen Anlass zur Kritik.
Aber du solltest unbedingt an deinem Schreibtstil feilen.
Versuche die Überschriften mit Fettdruck und einer Zeile Abstand zum Absatz hervorzuheben.
Und deine Rechtschreibung, sorry, aber die ist ganz schlimm  entweder liest du es selbst nochmal korrektur oder du sagst mir bescheid und ich setz mich mal in ner ruhigen Minute dran und mach das für dich.
Und solche Auflistungen wie im Punkt "Spezifikationen" oder "Lieferumfang" sollten auch als Auflistungen mit Punkten oder Strichen gekennzeichnet werden.

Das wars erstmal an, hoffentlich konstruktiver, Kritik


----------



## Sahit (19. Juni 2010)

Jo weis meine Rechtschreibung ist echt Schlimm muss mir da mal ordentlich Zeit nehmen werden ich im laufe der Woche auch noch machen. Danke erstma für deine Tipps


----------



## relgeitz (20. Juni 2010)

danke dir für das review, hat mir bei der kaufentscheidung enorm geholfen. hab mir das set bestellt, und sollte montag/dienstag da sein ^^ - bin schon gespannt


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juni 2010)

Bilder kannste ruhig komplett in den Text einbinden, teils auch als Großformat. Und wie gesagt: Der Schreibstil sollte sich wiklich ändern.

@Afi: Ich halte meine Tests nicht unbedingt für gut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Afi: Ich halte meine Tests nicht unbedingt für gut.



Ich find sie schon gut  Du machst die Tests ja auch immer sehr ausführlich und hast einen recht objektiven Teststil, den ich immer gut finde.  Also zumindest ich lese deine Tests sehr gern


----------



## Fighter (4. Mai 2011)

ich habe mir das dingen auch nur aufgrund seiner beschreibung gekauft und bin echt begeistert danke


----------



## der Türke (5. September 2011)

würdest du mir die Edifer empfehlen oder die Logitech Z523 oder auch Logitech 2300?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. September 2011)

Soweit schön laienhaft formuliert und somit für potenzielle Käufer/Interessenten sehr gut beschrieben 

Aber anhand welcher Referenz hast du die Punkte vergeben, bzw. wie oder wonach hast du die Kriterien für dein Punktessystem festgellegt?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, schöner Testbericht. Nur mit welcher Methode wurde die Grenzfrequenz vom Sub gemessen? Am -40dB-Punkt ?



Hehe, immer das gleiche mit den Herstellern


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2011)

Das ist zwar ganz schön aufgeschrieben und aufgestellt aber *ich würde das system niemals kaufen,* weil es den_* Edifier C2 Plus HCS2330 gibt*_ der ist rund 10€ teurer und hat 20watt mehr...​ 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen ​ 
Der Türke​


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. September 2011)

Watt sagen weder über die Lautstärke noch über den Klang etwas aus


----------



## der Türke (6. September 2011)

bl4ckr4in schrieb:


> watt sagen weder über die lautstärke noch über den klang etwas aus


 

*es ist das gleiche system mein gott!!!!

Der **Suboofer** hat mehr leistung

wer dieses System kauft ist ein fall für sich.
*​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

Hattest du mal beachtet von wann der Test ist? Wenn Schmalhans Küchenmeister ist dann reicht das C2 völlig aus, die " Mehrleistung " wird man wohl kaum heraus hören da beide technisch Baugleich sind. An seinem Test gibt es ja so nix zu beanstanden. In deinem Zhema würdesr so sicherlich so etwas auch nicht haben wollen, oder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. September 2011)

"der Türke" ist mir in anderen Bereichen des Forum schon mehrfach negativ aufgefallen, aber zum Glück gibt es ja eine Funktion mit der Bezeichnung "Benutzer ignorieren"


----------



## der Türke (10. September 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> "der Türke" ist mir in anderen Bereichen des Forum schon mehrfach negativ aufgefallen, aber zum Glück gibt es ja eine Funktion mit der Bezeichnung "Benutzer ignorieren"


 

Wieso bist du dann nicht so freundlich und drückst den einfach?  statt hier nutzlose und selbstsüchtige Beiträge zu Posten? 

wenn ich in einem thread übertreiben sollte, dann nur um meine Meinung verstärkt darzustellen. Wenn es dir nicht passt, kennst du ja die Lösung oder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. September 2011)

Stimmt, nutze sie ja auch 

Aber man kann sich die Beiträge bei Bedarf einblenden lassen...


----------



## Forfex (10. September 2011)

Wollte auch zuerst das Edifier c2plus. Nach Klangproben meherer anderer Systeme hab ich mich dann aber für das Speed-Link Forza 2.1 entscheiden. Find ich mehr als eine gute Alternative zum Edifier. Sehr gutes Klangbild auch auf höreren Lautstärkenlevel und der Bass ist mal richtig gut für so ein ,,Billigsystem".
*
*


----------



## Sahit (11. September 2011)

So also der der Test ist schon alt als ich das C2 gekauft hab gabs das C2 Plus noch nicht aber wartet mal eben ^^ hatte den Test schon mal überarbeitet ich änder das hier gleich mal.

Edit: hoffe er ist jetzt etwas Professioneller neue Bilder mit ner besseren Cam folgen wenn ich noch mal Zeit find


----------



## FRfutzi01 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich find den Test gut. Hab mir gestern auch das System bestellt.


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

Danke sehr für den Test! Welche Kabel liegen bei und welche muss man sich evtl. noch dazukaufen? Ich möchte dieses System in Zukunft kaufen und an eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional anschließen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Mai 2012)

Hab nochmal nachgesehen. Es ist alles dabei was du für den Anschluss an die Soka brauchst 

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=14761&page=2


----------



## matt1314 (3. Mai 2012)

Danke sehr für deine Mühe, dann werde ich mich für dieses System entscheiden.


----------



## Mure58 (20. März 2013)

Das Thema ist zwar schon alter aber :

Du schreibst es kostet 60€ ? Ich finde es nur für über 100€ :S ist so ein Preisanstieg normal oder gucke ich falsch ?

MfG

Mure


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Das C2 gibt es quasi nichtmehr, dafür ist das C2X angetreten. in em Preisrahmen müßte man schon eher zu Microlab greifen


----------



## Mure58 (20. März 2013)

Okay danke.

Ist das c2x besser oder schlechter als das c2 ?

Jemand aus unserem Dorf verkauft nämlich für 50-60€ das C2 Revision 2 ? Wollte da eigentlich zuschlagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Schlechter wird es wohl nicht sein, so wie es scheint ersetzt es das C2 / C2+ ( wegen dem Preis ). Ich finde es Pottenhäßlich und würde es mir daher nicht ins Haus holen, auch bieten es meine Händler nicht an um was genaues sagen zu können ( hab das C2 ja hier am TV hängen ). Für den Preis neu? Gebraucht wäre der Preis zu hoch


----------



## Mure58 (20. März 2013)

Okay danke soweit 

Es ist schon c.a.1 Jahr alt von daher würde ich es für 40€ nehmen sonst nicht.
Das "normale"  c2 das hier vorgestellt wird finde ich vom design her okay. Das neuere wäre auch nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Hm so 35 - 40 Taler geht gerade noch, alles darüber gleicht eher der Piratenbucht und ist damit Halsabschneiderei


----------



## Mure58 (20. März 2013)

Okay danke für deinen Rat  ich werde dann mal bei 30€ ansetzen.


----------

